# My dog is overly excited by people/dogs, what to do?



## ibjames (Sep 3, 2009)

I got her at 10 months, I take her to coffee shops, where she is initially excited by people but it fades, I take her to the dog park where she romps around.

I've trained her to sit, heel, stay, leave it, come, etc I walk/run her with the bike in the morning and at night. When we are on walks she is fine, let her see a dog or human, and she gets so excited.

If I'm riding the bike, I give her a jerk on the lead when I see her ears perk up when she sees the dog, it doesn't do anything, I can jerk like crazy from that point and cannot get her attention. I can keep on going and pull her through it, she will slow down and I can pull her and she'll look back, each time I correct her when she starts to look back.

If I stop....

She pulls like mad, I can get her to sit for 2 seconds and it is back to crazy dog time, I don't get it, she loses her mind, none of my commands work, watch me, forget about it, sit, heel, nothing.. 

what can I do to get her to calm down on walks etc. around other dogs? Should I take her to the dog park more?


----------



## dogwoman (Oct 3, 2008)

I deal with reactive dogs every day in my classes and I have pitbulls one of the most reactive dogs ther are......I wish I kew where you lived.....Anyway...My training classes always two reactive dogs and you just need the right info to get start.

Please contact me at 554-6938 or 919-435-0218. if you are in the Raleigh, Wake Forest area
I would love to help


----------



## cuddlebug910 (Sep 28, 2009)

Is she fine with other dogs off-leash at the dog park?


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

FWIW here's what I do; I am not a trainer, just what I've been told by my inst.

My dog is fine off leash and in dog parks, but has a bit of leash aggression. 

When out on a walk, Advice given to me was to ask the dog for a sit before she gets excited. Praise and ONE step forward (towards the thing getting her excited) and if she is calm, ask for a sit, praise, one more step. IF she acts up we turn around and retreat a step (or a dozen if that is what it takes) and when she is calm we sit, and reapproach one step at a time. As long as she remains calm she goes towards the thing that she wants (that makes her bezerk). When we finally get there I let the leash go slack, she gets 2 seconds to say hello to the (cat, the other dog on a leash the person) and then we continue foward and past the thing that makes her crazy. SO far my dog has figured out that if she sits then she gets to go forward. But we've never made it ALL THE WAY to the cat. 

So yes this will take time, it will be impossible to do on a bike. And you won't get much exercise on your walk. But in theory you will be training your dog that calmness get rewarded with the thing that you want the very most. 

WITH people it's a bit different. You need a friend and a tether for your dog. It's called the tether game. Tether your dog on a leash to something sturdy that will not give. Have your friend (Or you) approach the dog, S_L_O_W_L_Y one step at a time. if the dog gets excited at your approach stop and take a step back. If your dog sits, take a step forward. Continue One Step At A Time. Slowly. if the dog jumps up then stop and step back, Take one step at a time backwards if they are still excited and stop when they sit and are calm. Again approach. So again the story is the same. The dog gets attention WHEN the dog is sitting and calm.

edited to add that the leash is never tight when I am holding it, I never jerk or use it as a correction.


----------

